
Amazon.com's proposed downtown Seattle office buildings - protomyth
http://www.seattle.gov/dpd/AppDocs/GroupMeetings/DRProposal3015022AgendaID4369.pdf
======
pdknsk
The buildings remind me of puffball mushrooms.

